# Do you ever feel



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

They are cute!


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

..like a plastic bag.. drifting through the wind..

Lol! yes! my pets ARE the cutest. Gerbils are adorbs


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

We aren't allowed to have gerbils in California. They are so cute. We have had a guinea pig, hamsters, and lots of rats. The rats were the friendliest. How does the temperament of a gerbil compare to other rodents? That little nose is so kissable!


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

That's awesome.


----------

